
Flyway 4.1.0 released - axelfontaine
https://flywaydb.org/blog/flyway-4.1.0
======
axelfontaine
Flyway creator here. Happy to answer any questions. Enjoy the release :-)

------
donpdonp
We use flyway with a scala project at work and it does a great job!

It was working with ruby on rails that taught me one of the strongest reasons
to use psql over over databases - transactional schema changes. If a migration
fails I absolutely want the whole migration rolled back so that the schema can
be fixed and tried again.

Which is why this paragraph is alarming:

"First Flyway now autodetects whether a non-transactional statement is present
within a migration. If it is, then the whole migration is run without a
transaction (and clearly labelled as such in the logs)."

Arguably, mostly devs working with psql dont know that its possible to create
schema change commands that cannot be transactional, myself included. I
imagine creating such a statement 'by accident' is exceedingly rare, but a
default of allowMixedMigrations to false seems more sensible to be 'default
safe'. I say 'safe' because a broken, half-executed migration can leave a real
mess.

Thanks for your efforts and for the flyway project!

------
endymi0n
Awesome work, Axel - Flyway is our absolute go-to tool for all migrations,
very easy, straightforward and one of only two pieces of Java in our stack
that's so good we let it stay :)

~~~
gred
Don't leave us hanging! What's the other?

~~~
endymi0n
ElasticSearch - definitively the least bad large scale full-text search server
out there...

(BTW: Flyway FINALLY supports non-transactional PostgreSQL migrations now,
been waiting for that for ages!)

------
3adawi
one of the things i hate most about my job is db migration, didn't know this
existed, gonna give it a try

~~~
MBCook
I was in the same boat with a little home-grown thing that worked.... ok. Then
a coworker showed me FlyWay. It's great.

